
The ‘hollowing’ of the middle class? - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-hollowing-of-the-middle-class/2016/01/03/167309ea-afdc-11e5-9ab0-884d1cc4b33e_story.html
======
pragmar
The Pew study looks at household income. I guess that is one way to look at
it, but it never struck me as a reasonable model. When you look at wages, the
story is far more concerning. Focusing on wages surfaces the fact that
households have broadly gone from one income to two since the 70's. Modeling
based on household income understands the depressing of wages as a loss of
leisure time. I'm not saying it's wrong, just an odd perspective.

